# Verschachtelung von CSS Klassen (?) !



## Thomas Lindner (8. Januar 2004)

Eigentlich habe ich mich immer für recht fit gehalten, aber heute ist entweder mein Hirn auf Betriebsurlaub oder ich bin an meine Grenzen gestossen...

Ich möchte gerne folgendes realisieren

Einer Unterklasse eine Klasse zuweisen ! Alles klar ? 

Also ich habe eine Klasse Namens "Abstand", diese regelt wie der Name schon sagt den Abstand zu anderen Objekten (etwas anderes enthält die Klasse nicht):

.abstand
{
padding : 10px;
}

Dann eine "unterklasse":

div.abstand
{
border : solid 1px #000000;
}

Jetzt möchte ich einigen aber nicht allen divs eine bestimmt Schriftfarbe zuweisen, die von dem Standard (definiert per body) abweicht!

Geht das oder gibt es da keine Möglichkeit? Wäre blöde, weil ich über 30 Container (divs) verwende.

Oder steh ich nur auf dem Schlauch und der Ansatz ist total simpel?


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Cutti  

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe oder ob wirklich einer von uns auf dem Schlauch steht.  Aber prinzipiell hätte ich jetzt gesagt, du kannst einem Objekt einfach mehrere Klassen zuweisen die sich dann ergänzen, indem du sie durch Leerzeichen trennst. Zum Beispiel:

```
<td class="klasse1 klasse2">
```
Dabei kann die erste Klasse z.B. die Größe, die zweite dann die Farbe beinhalten.

Oder meintest du jetzt wirklich was viel komplizierteres?

Gruß, Dick


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Januar 2004)

Wow, cool...

Danke, den "kniff" kannte ich wohl noch noch nicht - was dazu gelernt - danke!


----------

